# Here we go again, dog DNA



## goathiker

With Lula being an extremely high energy and reactive dog, plus, my plan to move out on the high desert the obvious answer is to raise a playmate for her. 
This young pup was advertised as a "miniature pinscher" lol. There doesn't seem to be much miniature about her. She's already bigger than a real miniature pinscher at just shy of 9 weeks. 
The funniest part was watching the people trying to get their story straight lol.
Luckily I need a medium to large breed anyway and could tell that much from the pictures. 

DNA test is ordered and should be here this week. 
Pictured in a 42 inch crate.


----------



## Rancho Draco

She's a cutie!


----------



## DDFN

Who do you think you are? Puppy edition. Can't wait for the reveal episode . Keep us posted on this cutie!


----------



## Goatastic43

What ever she is, she’s adorable! Do we do guesses for what breed she is, like we do for how many kids a doe is going to have?


----------



## happybleats

Awe..sweet face!!


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## MellonFriend

Always interesting to find out what genetic secrets they are hiding. What's your guess so far for what breeds she is?


----------



## Tanya

Dachund, dobberman cross


----------



## goathiker

Tanya said:


> Dachund, dobberman cross


Eeewww, ew ew ew. 
Luckily she has proportionately long straight legs.


----------



## goathiker

MellonFriend said:


> What's your guess so far for what breeds she is?


I'm learning towards German Pinscher mix.


----------



## goathiker

We'll know more tomorrow. I will get her weight and get a better look for undercoat and such.
Right now I'm still trying to convince her that grass is not carnivorous, dark doesn't smother you, and gravel isn't quick sand. 
She came from downtown Portland lolz.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Coonhound x Doberman

Whatever she is, she is a cutie! She looks like my pup.

Does she act like a Dobie? Or, does she act like some other breed? Or is she too young to really know? 

My son and I have litter mate brother/sister pups. Their sire is a Gascon Blue Tick hound and their dam is an Alaskan Malamute. They look like a Doberman without the cropped ears! LOL The male, my sons, has the personality and behavior of the hound, even though he has the Malamute build. He hates the snow. My girl has the hound build but her behavior and personality is all Malamute! She LOVES the snow. They both have short, sort of wiry hair, and are not double coated like their mom, the Malamute. My girl has some ticking on her lower legs and chest, her brother does not. I don't know what the rest of them look like, as my son went to get his male, wanted a female but there were none left. About a month later the breeder called him and asked if he still wanted a female, because the one he wanted had been returned. He got her. But, after dealing with Mr. Mellow who did everything he was told, he didn't know how to deal with a Malamute, as the sister was a real wild child, just like the Malamutes. (stubborn, independent, hard headed, extremely intelligent etc) He just couldn't handle her. I had told him that if he ever had to get rid of the pups, that I would take them, so I got the female, and yes, she is all Malamute. LOL I swear my late Malamute (who was hell on wheels, hard headed to the extreme and a real destroyer of everything) is whispering in her ears, telling her what to do. 

They were the product of an oopsie breeding. The parents raise Malamutes for winter sports. The son and his wife/kids raise the Gascon Blue ticks for hunting and bench shows. Mr Blue tick stud got in with Ms Mushing Malamute and the result was a 10 pup litter! 

I'll have to post a pic of her when I get home, cause she looks so much like your new pup!


----------



## Elbee

Rottweiler x Chihuahua 😉
Cute, cute, cute!!


----------



## goathiker

Elbee said:


> Rottweiler x Chihuahua 😉


Talk about hard to control. It would take over the world lol.
I'm actually hoping that she's gentler than Lula.


----------



## BarnOwl

She's pretty and looks like a lot of fun! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## goathiker

I think she will end up Arabella. She weighs 11.8 lbs. and has a thicker coat than Lula.


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the name! Can't wait to see pics as she grows.


----------



## BarnOwl

Great name!


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## ksalvagno

How cute!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww she is so pretty. Her feet look big! Does Lulu love her as much as that photo makes it seem like?


----------



## happybleats

Hum..maybe has some Rottweiler in her? She's beautiful. And love that name for her.


----------



## Tanya

Um... i may have missed it but did you find out her mix?


----------



## goathiker

No... but I did get an email that the test kit is on it's way. It can take up to 6 weeks to get the results.


----------



## goathiker

I read through the breed guesses again. There is one thing that you aren't seeing. Her ears are going to be erect or mostly erect. 
There very well could be some German shepherd or beauceron there. 
Her tail curls over her back as well.


----------



## Elbee

Well, we have six weeks to keep getting photos and fine-tuning our guesses. My experience with mix to very mixed breeds is it is sooo hard to predict, but highly entertaining to observe and guess. Can you get some more pics that show her feet from a level perspective? Really cute how the two were playing.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

She is so cute!!

I will say that Dobermans naturally have tails that curl over their back and can have ears that stay partially erect. Sometimes, when people don’t crop them, they have to train them to stay flat against the head. However, her face looks more like a Rottweiler!

Pictures for reference:


----------



## goathiker

She definitely does have more herding dog type ears. Much like Lula's. Since Portland is a sanctuary city I wouldn't be surprised to find out that she's another south American breeding. 
There are definitely rottweiler dogs in the street dog lines though. 
I'm still laughing about the gal insisting that she's a min pin. Really? Here's my min pin, chihuahua, and Lula.


----------



## goathiker

So, we find out as soon as this is processed.


----------



## goathiker

DNA testing is on hold for now. Pup is in the hospital with parvovirus. 
Stark reminder of why I don't normally get puppies from accidental litters. 
It was caught very early and I took her to the hospital before she became dehydrated. 
She has a really good chance to pull through with the help of my awesomely excellent veterinarian service.
I won't be getting much sleep when she comes home, I've dealt with this before unfortunately. 
I learned a lot about parvo when I lived in Alaska. Parvovirus and coccidia are huge problems up there and the sled dogs have been everywhere shedding disease for hundreds of years. These things are in the ground of any settled area. I saved about 50% I guess now the survival rate is closer to 90%. 
Anyway, prayers for my pup would be much appreciated.


----------



## Elbee

Pup is in my prayers. I am so sorry to hear she's so ill. Best to you.


----------



## Tanya

Hope pup gets better


----------



## ksalvagno

Praying your pup gets better.


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh parvo is the worse. I hope your puppy has a speedy recovery. I’m so sorry Jill :/


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh no! Sending prayers for her!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## DDFN

Praying for your puppy and you.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Sending prayers 🙏


----------



## goathiker

Apparently, they do a lot more for parvo than they used to. I'm nursing the puppy over the weekend as she kept pulling her iv out.
I have to stuff all of this down her.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Poor girl. Hopefully she pulls through


----------



## DDFN

Yes times have changed and they have a ton of support for then now. Hoping for a full recovery soon!


----------



## happybleats

Shes in good hands!


----------



## ksalvagno

If anyone can help her and get her through it, you can.


----------



## Goatastic43

Hope she gets feeling better soon! Your doing a wonderful job!


----------



## goathiker

She drank some water early this morning. That's a cautiously hopeful sign.
I made her some chicken broth jello that might tempt her appetite.


----------



## ksalvagno

Good news!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hopefully she is on the mend!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good work.
Prayers sent. 🙏


----------



## goathiker

She's up actively drinking this morning. She looks like an African poster dog.


----------



## Elbee

Good job keeping her alive! I love it that you made chicken broth jello 😍


----------



## ksalvagno

Aw. How sweet. Glad it is moving in a positive direction.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to see. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## goathiker

She is still fighting and showing small amounts of improvement. Right now it's kind of up and down. She definitely has some weight to gain. 

I'm still doing subq fluids, antibiotics, anti-nausea, prebiotics and probiotics with stool thickening ingredients. 
She is sampling both food and water in tiny amounts.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh that is a very good sign! I sure hope she hurries and gets back to her puppy self again. It is down right amazing how fast they can loose weight, but she is in wonderful hands and will be back to her old self in no time


----------



## ksalvagno

Certainly hopeful news!


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------



## goathiker

Pup is up annoying anyone who gets close to her crate. She is eating and drinking well and has only thrown up once in the last 3 days. Her stool is good. 
She has an appointment Friday to get vaccinated and get a checkup.


----------



## Goatastic43

Glad she is feeling better!


----------



## BarnOwl

Hooray! So glad she is getting back to normal. 💗


----------



## ksalvagno

Great news!


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! That's great to hear that she is improoving! Great job!


----------



## DDFN

So good to hear!


----------



## goathiker

We didn't get vaccinated this time. She had a relapse on the diarrhea. She had a check to make sure her bowels hadn't turned or gone inside out. We have another course of gut active antibiotics and 3 different types of probiotics lol. She doing fine, been barking in her crate ever since we came home and had a lot more energy. 
I have the green light to finally do her DNA swab. 
Tomorrow I have to find an hour when she hasn't eaten or been near another dog. 
This pic taken 3 or 4 days ago so I can track her weight.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope she doesn't relapse anymore.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor baby.


----------



## goathiker

Arabelle is growing and yapping... Loudly.
Her DNA test is off in the mail.
She has an appointment for puppy shots tomorrow and has the go ahead to start puppy preschool anytime. She is no longer shedding the virus and is plenty strong for play training.
Bottom line is, she made a full recovery and is ready to be a puppy now.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm not surprised with you caring for her. Great news!


----------



## MellonFriend

That's terrific! You did a wonderful job. 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## Tanya

Yay


----------



## goathiker

Today she weighed in at 13 lbs. A 5 lb gain over one week. She is becoming extremely annoying, which is normal and good. She's doing okay. 
She's been getting more German shepherd type stuff going on. It will be interesting when her DNA comes back.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is quite a gain!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Glad to hear she's doing well


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## goathiker

DNA is in the processing lab. Projection is for early April.
I wonder if that means it's more involved? I guess we'll see.


----------



## ksalvagno

That will be interesting.


----------



## goathiker

Arabelle is at risk of DCM1. This is partly environmental so can possibly be managed. 
This gene affects about 30% of Doberman Pinchers.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We raise Dobermans, and unfortunately the DCM Dobermans have is genetic. Luckily, a positive test is not indicative that they will get the disease, but it does increase their chances by roughly 40%. Yearly echos and holters are highly recommended. There is nutritional/environmental DCM but that is separate from the genetic form which DCM1 and DCM2 genes are directly linked to.


----------



## goathiker

Yes and more. I'll explain what they told me in a bit.


----------



## goathiker

Dum dum dadum


----------



## happybleats

No Rottweiler lol. Boy was I wrong lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Cool! Is there anything in there that surprised you? Is she less at risk for this disease because she is only part Doberman or doesn't it work like that?


----------



## ksalvagno

Neat! Really can't trust coloring or even head or body shape to guess breeds.


----------



## goathiker

Again with the Boxer 🤦‍♂️ I never even see any in this state 🤣.

This gene is partially inherited disease and partially a kill switch. 
These types of genes can stay off for an entire dog's lifetime or they can switch on at any time. Triggers can be environment, infection, disease, nutrition, etc. 

Arabelle only inherited one copy and her other half is other breeds of dogs. This is where there's a gray area. Arabelle's dna and yearly data will further understanding of this gene.

She also inherited one copy of Van Willebrand's disease which is something like hemophilia. This doesn't impact her but the purebred doberman side was very badly bred.


----------



## toth boer goats

😮 Wow


----------



## goathiker

Doberman attack


----------



## goathiker

Get ready...


----------



## ksalvagno

Funny pup!


----------



## goathiker

Gotcha!


----------



## ksalvagno

Looks like they enjoy playing!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## goathiker

They are absolutely perfect together. Ellie is smart as a whip too.
She is starting her training classes in May.


----------



## goathiker

Couch potatoes


----------



## goathiker

Geeze, I don't know why the pic didn't attach.
This new phone is testing me 🤣🤣


----------



## ksalvagno

The good life!


----------



## MellonFriend

I can see the picture now. How sweet is that. 🥰 🥔


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## goathiker

So I found a forum full of Doberman breeders and club members. They are helping a lot. Apparently her slightly longer fur is normal for a winter bred Dobie and they showed me an easy way to set her "natural ears" properly. 

Doberman ears have never been natural. Their breed history has created "flying nun ears". They look much better already. Still a little work to do though.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is great. Especially since they are nice and helpful.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## goathiker

And so, ear taming has begun.


----------



## MellonFriend

So you are trying to get them to lay flat? Is that the plan?


----------



## goathiker

They should look like this


----------



## MellonFriend

Ahh yes. I have an Anatolian that has those curled "rose" ears. I had always wished that I had tried to correct them when she was little.


----------

